
Pyston 0.5.1 Released (Python JIT-Compiler from Dropbox) - codelike
https://blog.pyston.org/2016/07/14/pyston-0-5-1-released/
======
Scaevolus
I see improvements vs 0.5.0, but no benchmarks to compare it to CPython. I
assume this means it compares unfavorably.

They're aiming to speed up Dropbox's workloads, which is a different focus
than PyPy, but they could be more open with how they compare.

Here's PyPy's benchmark performance page:
[http://speed.pypy.org/](http://speed.pypy.org/)

Edit: Pyston has a speed page, but it's missing too much data to make a
comparison. :(
[http://speed.pyston.org/comparison/](http://speed.pyston.org/comparison/)

